# It's the year 10,000...



## DavidMahler (Dec 28, 2009)

The human race couldn't survive its own brutal warfare around the year 5,000.

Luckily, you were really savvy back in the day and you sent a time capsule into space of 5 recordings and one manuscript, each to demonstrate something different. 

What do you choose and why?


----------



## Aramis (Mar 1, 2009)

I'd send only my own music with following note: "this is the music of X which human race agreeably considered to be it's greater musical achievement".


----------



## kv466 (May 18, 2011)

I wouldn't send up any Mahler, that's for sure.



edit:

Oh, man, I just threw a Polednice!


----------



## Ukko (Jun 4, 2010)

The 'year 10,000' has gone by, on my history calendar.

Your recordings and manuscript will be totally unreadable by those explorers from a system near Procyon. The human race will have disappeared into the 'Long Dark', to meet all those species we made extinct before us.

As the official toast at the Transvestites Biennial Reunion says, "Eat, Drink and Be Mary".


----------



## Dodecaplex (Oct 14, 2011)

I would send them THIS recording of Glenn Gould conducting Bach's B minor Mass.


----------



## Vesteralen (Jul 14, 2011)

I'll play the game, partly in fun:

Intimacy:










Celebration:










Reflection/Nature:










Philosophy:










Confusion/Struggle










Humanity:


----------



## Klavierspieler (Jul 16, 2011)

Beethoven - Symphony No. 9 with manuscript
Schumann - Konzertstück Op. 92
Bach - WTC I or II
Various - Fitzwilliam Virginal Book
Medtner - Sonata Reminiscenza

Ughh... Do I have to say why?


----------



## Amfibius (Jul 19, 2006)

I would send them some Schoenberg and they can go to war again. Why not ... Schoenberg seems to make TC members go to war


----------



## Trout (Apr 11, 2011)

Amfibius said:


> I would send them some Schoenberg and they can go to war again. Why not ... Schoenberg seems to make TC members go to war


I thought Cage had that role


----------



## Weston (Jul 11, 2008)

By recordings, do you mean whole CD's?

I don't think I'd send Beethoven's 9th. That's not representative. In fact it's kind of a fluke even for Beethoven.

1. Bach - The Art of the Fugue. I'd probably try to find an ensemble performance of this.
2. Yes - Going for the One. Got to get some prog rock in there and I can think of no better example than "Awaken."
3. Fairport Convention - Best of (their early works with singers Sandy Denny and Dave Swarbrick)
4. Carl Sagan reading A Pale Blue Dot (assuming such a recording exists)
5. someone with a fine British voice, or perhaps various voices, reading Shakespeare's Sonnets

The manuscript would be the Sagan book.


----------



## kv466 (May 18, 2011)

All joking aside, this is a manual on how to deal with TC!!


----------



## HarpsichordConcerto (Jan 1, 2010)

Amfibius said:


> I would send them some Schoenberg and they can go to war again. Why not ... Schoenberg seems to make TC members go to war


 Don't forget to scare their kids, too. Bring along the physically painful high pitch stuff by Xenakis to listen to.


----------



## jdavid (Oct 4, 2011)

1. Bach - Concerto for Two Violins and String Orchestra and Continuo in D minor, BWV 1043
2. Mozart - Serenade No. 10 in Bb, ('Gran Partita'), K. 361
3. Beethoven - Symphony No. 7 in A major, Op. 92
4. Schubert - String Quintet in C major, D. 956
5. Brahms - Clarinet Quintet in b minor, Op. 115
Manuscript: The Collected Poems of John Keats


----------



## Webernite (Sep 4, 2010)

Dodecaplex said:


> I would send them THIS recording of Glenn Gould conducting Bach's B minor Mass.


He looks so young in this!


----------



## Amfibius (Jul 19, 2006)

Trout said:


> I thought Cage had that role


Send them five CD's of 4' 33" you reckon?


----------



## Couchie (Dec 9, 2010)

1-4: Solti recordings of the Ring Cycle, what else?
5: A recording of me yelling "Brahms sucks" and then farting
A copy of Sarah Palin's "Going Rogue"


----------



## starthrower (Dec 11, 2010)

Miles Davis-Kind Of Blue
Any one of Ali Akbar Khan's Connoisseur albums.
Frank Zappa-Hot Rats
Charles Ives-Symphony No. 4
Bartok-3 Piano Concertos

Manuscript- The Rise And Fall Of The Third Reich


----------



## Evelina (Sep 30, 2011)

1. Bach's suites for solo cello









2. Brahms' symphonies 3 and 4









3. Tchaikovsky's ballet suites









4. The Smiths "Meat is Murder"









5. Bob Dylan's "Blonde on Blonde"









Manuscript: Thoreau's Collected Essays and Poems . . . . maybe


----------



## Whipsnade (Mar 17, 2011)

This question reminds me of all the times in Star Trek when they list three supposedly historical figures, mixing in one fictitious space character. So, my list of three is...

1. Mozart's "Don Giovanni"
2. Bach's Mass in b Minor
3. Tog Loor's opera, "The Neen Eels of Rigel 7"


----------



## norman bates (Aug 18, 2010)

DavidMahler said:


> The human race couldn't survive its own brutal warfare around the year 5,000.
> 
> Luckily, you were really savvy back in the day and you sent a time capsule into space of 5 recordings and one manuscript, each to demonstrate something different.
> 
> What do you choose and why?


well, we're in 2011, i have to listen to the music of the next 2989 years to take a decision.


----------

